# Giant Defy Advanced Pro 2 AXS Sizing



## bobwgilmour (21 d ago)

Hey - I have a 2014 Defy Advanced 1 in Large and getting ready to upgrade. Want to stay with Giant as I love this bike but seriously being put off with no longer being able to test ride to get the right size. The 2014 large has always just seemed a bit big and I’ve had to go with a shorter handlebar stem.
I’m looking at the Defy Advanced Pro 2 AXS coming out in Jan 2023 but I’m finding conflicting info about sizing which is kind of annoying. If I get the wrong size I think I have to pay for reshipping but there’s no support for assessing which size would be best.
I’m 6’0” with 34” inside leg. But also if someone can definitively send me to the correct sizing chart, that would be helpful.
All advice or personal experience welcome.

best
Bob


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Is this helpful? Defy Advanced Pro 2 AXS 2023

Scroll down and click on "Geometry".


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Compare to 2014 Defy here: 2014 Giant Defy Advanced 1 – Specs, Comparisons, Reviews – 99 Spokes


----------



## bobwgilmour (21 d ago)

J.R. said:


> Is this helpful? Defy Advanced Pro 2 AXS 2023
> 
> Scroll down and click on "Geometry".


Hi - yeah - I was looking at that one but then also saw different height guidelines elsewhere. So was looking for some more reference points.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

You should look at those links again, if you can't get what you need out of them, you should get some help.
Post the reach and stack of your present setup.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I ride a 2015 Defy Advanced Pro in size M/L and I'm 5'9" with a 31-32" leg. It's a bit on the large size for me. I put a 90mm stem on it and with the saddle forward as far as possible it's working out fine. I don't ride it much anymore because of health issues but I used to ride it 6,000-7,000 miles a year.


----------



## chaz_magnum (3 mo ago)

I'm 5' 11" and my 2015 Giant TCR SL2 is Medium / Large.

My inseam is 31.xx.

Alternatively, I own a Cannondale CAAD13 in 56cm and previously owned a Giant Revolt in Medium / Large and a Cannondale Synapse in 56cm.

All of my bikes had / have 90mm stems, -6 degree, 42cm drops with roughly 85-90mm reach.

EDIT - despite the stack difference between my CAAD and TCR, I find them enjoyable and comfortable to ride excess of 50 miles without issues. Both bikes were purchased mid-late Summer of 2022.


----------

